# Can't open or rename file (name is too long) WTF?



## oli_ramsay (Jun 6, 2008)

There's no context menu for rename, I've also tried clicking on it when it's highlightd (which usually changes name too).  It wont open in realplayer VLC or WMP.





I get this error when trying to open it.

I've also tried to convert it but thje converter software says unknown file type.

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2008)

close all programs

navigate to it in explorer...right click and rename  

you can also do it in safemode that should fix any probs with renaming though if your hainv g trouble renaming now with everything closed reboot and before you do anything rename it


----------



## amd64skater (Jun 6, 2008)

its a bad file ive had that too just delete it and download it and change it to what you like.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 6, 2008)

Same thing in safe mode.  There must be a way! I'm deteremined to make it work lol


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 6, 2008)

fixed it! 

Changed the file path by renaming containing folder to "g" instead of "Marillion - 1985 - Misplaced Childhood (2-Disc 1998 Remaster) [VBR]"


----------



## hat (Jun 6, 2008)

any specific reason you renamed it to g? would q have worked? or any other single character?


----------



## EnglishLion (Jun 6, 2008)

I use some software at work that installs OK from HDD unless the path to the folder contains a space in which case it I get a similar error about 'too many characters'.

Unrelated but still kind of interesting.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 6, 2008)

Very easy to fix. 

Go to the parent folder, and rename is "x". Now the path is shorter. See if that works. If not copy the parent directory "x" to the root drive. Bingo.


----------



## GeoNOregon (Jun 9, 2008)

Like so damn many things in M$ products, it's a misleading message. It's not necessarily the filename, but it could be - the problem is the entire pathname is too long.  You diod the best you could by renaming a folder.

This was a real problem in the early, early days of CD burning. Nero didn't like long pathname in the least, I can remember burning some work related CD's with my drivers, tool apps & manuals on them and having some tedious times going back and renaming stuff.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 9, 2008)

You can't have a pathname more than 255 characters long. That includes ALL containing folders.

That's why I think 99% of people need to be re-taught how to zip things up.

"Can't extract, file patch exceeds 255 characters."

*sigh*


----------



## GeoNOregon (Jun 9, 2008)

That's the number I have cursed, now that you mention it.  I saw a system one time on a service call where the person used folders like they were a frickin' note page - there were all these little essays disguised as folder names when you opened Explorer.   I asked why she did this since it you couldn't put a file or a sub-folder in them, (255 limit).

Her reply was it didn't matter, it was handy for her....

People use computers in ALL kinds of ways, I've found. Though, it did stick with me and I now make 'notes' in directories, particularly in folders where I download software to when testing applications.  I just make a new 'text' file and use the filename for the 'quick look' note for things like "no forum" or "30 days free", etc, etc... it is handy


----------



## ax_Cap (Jan 28, 2013)

*Solved!!!!!*

Use 7zip. 

open the 7zip file manager, go to the folder of the long name file, select the file, right click on it and select "rename".
erase some of the words of the file and press enter.

regards!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2013)

Thread necro...

When in doubt, use CMD.

1. Run CMD
2. Use CD <path> to navigate to the directory where the file exists.
3. Use the DIR command to get the list of files.  DIR will likely abbreviate the ridiculously long named file with NAME~1.
4. Use the MOVE <source> <destination> to give the file a new name.  For example: move "NAME~1" "MyShortName"
5. ...
6. PROFIT!

CMD is always the answer.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

you could have shortened the folder names that its in as well.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 28, 2013)

here to join the necrophillia.....

use dBpoweramp's tag editor as well.


----------



## krowey (Feb 7, 2013)

*Can't delete or change file name*

If simplifying the file and folder name is not an option, i guess the best thing to do is to use a third party app like Long Path Tool. Just download it and use it to solve this issue. I hope this would help.


----------



## jonnyGURU (Jun 7, 2013)

More necro fun..... Just had the same problem.

CMD doesn't work either BTW.  I get the same error, but within CMD.

Here's how I fixed it...  I can't move or rename the file, but if I right click on it, email to recipient is an option.  So I emailed the file to myself.  Once I received the email, instead of just saving it with the same file name, I did a save as and saved it with a shorter file name.


----------



## kashu200 (Dec 12, 2013)

Use A Software Called PathScanner and Find All Path Exceeded 255 Character then Manually Rename!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2013)

Geez, it was a set up. Downloaded from a fairly common pirated site to mess with you.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 12, 2013)

scan with norton hurr hurr


----------



## jonnyGURU (Dec 12, 2013)

haha... no.  In my case I just ripped a CD with an unusually long song title.


----------



## kevinto (May 26, 2014)

I remember experiencing this issue back in the days
I have downloaded Long Path Tool it works like a charm and it certainly helped me a lot..


----------



## yesme (Jun 8, 2014)

ax_Cap said:


> *Solved!!!!!*
> 
> Use 7zip.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Mate, it works!!!!!


----------



## Tester100 (Aug 26, 2014)

ax_Cap said:


> *Solved!!!!!*
> 
> Use 7zip.
> 
> ...



I have just signed up to say a huge thanks! There were so many trash results in Google... Cmd hasn't helped, then there were results so trial crapware posted by 1 post accounts on other forums. The solution with 7zip is just great, thanks again! A VLC media player recording had an incredible long name, which was on a user folder on C:, so renaming higher folders wasn't really possible.


----------



## lusiu (Dec 8, 2014)

You can try using  *"Long Path Tool" *is a program that can help you with that


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 11, 2014)

Are you by any chance using a FAT16 formatted drive?


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 11, 2014)

Ooh, multiple annual necrophilia ... so it does happen.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2014)

You are SO right! 3 times after a year at least!


----------



## xorbe (Dec 23, 2014)

This thread is from 2008, there was internet back then?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2014)

xorbe said:


> This thread is from 2008, there was internet back then?



no young one, we used carrier pigeons to transport the vinyl records we engraved data onto by hand.


----------



## Patrick8 (Dec 25, 2014)

oli_ramsay said:


> There's no context menu for rename, I've also tried clicking on it when it's highlightd (which usually changes name too).  It wont open in realplayer VLC or WMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ramsey,

I suggest to try "Long Path Tool" program .

before I have problem cannot copy file because file name too long. and after I found long path tool and now my problem solved

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 27, 2014)

just incase it's only been said 6 times.. Shorten the folder names


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 27, 2014)

The answers to your questions are probably here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/file-names-extensions-faq#1TC=windows-7



Spoiler: Unnecessary comments



Windows is so limited... When people realize that it won't be sold anymore. I'll just say: R.I.P..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> no young one, we used carrier pigeons to transport the vinyl records we engraved data onto by hand.



More like paper scrolls lol


----------

